# Saw a sight at the dealer...



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw a sight at the dealer today. When I was picking up my Cruze after getting a TPMS relearn and getting the A/C system checked, I saw a family test-driving an LS. Probably a kid getting a new car as a high school graduation present, based on who was behind the wheel. On my way out of the parking lot, it was belching blue smoke out of the exhaust. Not a little bit, a lot, like an old 2-stroke lawnmower running rich or somebody Seafoaming their car. 

I wonder what could have happened? Armchair mechanics, unite!


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe the salesman forgot that the LS does not come with the duramax diesel option when he put a couple gallons in for the test ride.:lol:

Way overfilled oil? Massive over-rev with a manual, missed shift, Downshifted by accident and slipped a valve seal, among other disastrous valve train maladies? Rings not seated, installed incorrectly, missing or broken? Timing...belt along with valve train damage?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder what codes it was throwing up on the DIC? If it were that much smoke, there had to be an O2 sensor choking somewhere, at the very least.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oil smoke usually wont throw any codes. But yeah, something had to be massively out of tolerance or improperly installed. I guess they happen every now and then with brand new engines. 

I had a car setup just like the Cruze with the cylinders pointing upwards. Sitting for long periods of time (a few days - weeks) will cause the old valve seals to leak oil down in the cylinders which results in a huge cloud of smoke that has engulfed cars behind me. 

Once running, and if driven every day, never any smoke at all!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

